# Sync problems with Zen V plus MP3 player



## RMUDLAP (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello:
I have windows vista. When I try to rip my CDs and synchronize to my Zen Plus, it syncs Ok, but when I look for the songs in my Zen device, it's not there. I have tried several times. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Raj


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Are you exploring the player in MTP (Media Transfer Protocol) or MSC (Mass Storage Class)? In order to view the files correctly you should set your device to MSC.


----------

